# M6 Motorway Stopovers?



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Anyone got any experience with stopping overnight at Motorway Service Stations in this country.

We will be travelling up to the Lake District this Friday evening but will need to stopover for about 6 to 8 hours from 11pm and am considering stopping at one of the service stations on the M6. Somewhere between Junctions 19 and 30.

Is this okay, I guess there will be some cost to pay to someone.
Do you park up in the Lorry Parks?

Anyone got any information or experiences in doing this.

I did not particularly want to be looking for campsites at that time of night, particularly as we would want to be back on the road for 6am.


Regards.

Ashers.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Not stayed on the M6, but have stayed at another, on the M20 I think.

Parked in lorry park, Had to pay £8 via a ticket machine, or which you get £2 off a purchase in the restaurant (just a coffee if you want)

Was a bit noisy, but I was pretty knackered, which is why I stopped there in the 1st place, so slept no problem

Conclusion, a bit noisy, a bit expensive for what it is, but very convenient



Andrew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sleeping at services*

Hi

I have offered to pay at services but the checkout person did not know how to put the thing through. I have never paid since!

I generally park next to the lorries, but they are generally on the move very early morning and so it can be noisy.

Russell


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Sleeping at services*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have offered to pay at services but the checkout person did not know how to put the thing through. I have never paid since!
> 
> ...


Just make sure there is no machine for this purpose, otherwise you could end up getting a ticket

Andrew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

Some are quite good, others are best avoided.. 
One of the best IMO is Killington Lake Services between J36-37 maybe too far north for you ?

This site has them all, with reviews..

http://www.motorwayservices.info/list.php?by=road

As already said, they can be noisey if you park in the truck area.. smaller vans can use the car or caravan areas.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

I stop enroute on all of Britains Motorways and I have never paid once. On some services in July and August the security patrol can be energetic. And if they insist, I move on, but by then Ive almost always had enough kip anyway.

I use the coach bays or the regular carpark, I always arrive very late and I never stay long, I only have around 4 hours kip a night anyway so on the service area I am never there for longer that 3 or 4 hours. 

I only park in the coach bay or the regular carpark, and I always avoid the trucks parking area at all costs because of the noise and the stench of urine. Lazy [email protected]$t*rds.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Good link Jim, and good tips the other Jim  

Thanks


Andrew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

jimjam said:


> I only park in the coach bay or the regular carpark, and I always avoid the trucks parking area at all costs because of the noise and the stench of urine. Lazy [email protected]$t*rds.


Hi Jim 
ahh yes , the unforgetable stench of diesel mixed with urine.. best avoided if there is space in the coach area.. :wink:


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks All,

Looks like the coach park then.

Good link to m/way services Jim.

Cheers.

Ashers.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*the MOTO Site says........*

Why do you charge to park at your services?

Drivers of all vehicles are entitled to park for up to two hours, free of charge. It is our belief that this gives the average driver time and opportunity for rest and refreshment. However, if anyone feels the need to stay beyond two hours, the charges are modest and shown on each service area under the "Where to find us" link on the left.

Q: But why have you started to charge for parking after years of letting people park for free?
A: These charges are not new. They have been in existence since the first motorway service areas appeared in the early 1960s but until we took an assertive approach it was left to the honesty of the individual driver to pay the appropriate charges.

We decided to enforce these historical charges in order to deter the increasing number of drivers who use motorway service areas as long-term car parks for purposes unrelated to our business. For example, several drivers will leave their cars at a service area and go off in one vehicle to a meeting or sporting fixture. This creates congestion and means our parking areas are inaccessible for motorists who need a break from driving and legitimately want to use our services.

Q: How rigidly do you enforce the parking restrictions. What of someone exceeds the two hour limit by a few minutes?
A: If someone thinks they have been given a parking ticket unfairly, we will examine their individual case. Furthermore, *we will not issue parking tickets to drivers who are asleep or using their cars to rest, nor will we wake drivers in such circumstances*.

http://www.moto-way.com/


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: the MOTO Site says........*



cobaltkoala said:


> *we will not issue parking tickets to drivers who are asleep or using their cars to rest, nor will we wake drivers in such circumstances*.
> 
> http://www.moto-way.com/


Seems like I'm the only person in the whole history of the world who has ever paid to park at a services :lol: :lol:

Andrew


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

jimjam said:


> I only have around 4 hours kip a night anyway so on the service area I am never there for longer that 3 or 4 hours.
> 
> I only park in the coach bay or the regular carpark, and I always avoid the trucks parking area at all costs because of the noise and the stench of urine. Lazy [email protected]$t*rds.


Wish I could manage on 4 hours.

Totally agree about the stench of p1ss. Often it is really overpowering.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It may be to far up for you if you are heading for the Lakes but Teebay west servicesm past JCN 38 has a campsite and hotel. But it's well into the Lakes. Historically it was the first private services on the motorways, and you can tell,good food and service, also local produce for sale.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Coach parking*

Tut tut tut

Parking in the coach park. This used to really annoy me when anything other than a coach is in those bays. Even at night, several coaches operating for one firm can turn up and NEED those spaces to do the luggage and passenger interchange.

I always asked my passengers to tell the offender to shift!

Russell


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> One of the best IMO is Killington Lake Services between J36-37 maybe too far north for you ?


Yes Jim, very good but it is southbound only 

I agree with Bigfoot and would go for Tebay.

Trevor


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Russell, I usually agree with all you say but if coaches are using service areas for passenger interchange this is illegal! Service areas are not allowed to be 'destinations' in their own right which is what they become if passengers arrive on one coach and leave on another. So please go easy on motorhomers who don't want to be in the p1$$ of the truckers and then only have the coach bays as an alternative.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

trevorf said:


> Yes Jim, very good but it is southbound only


ooops a daisy.. sorry, I never realised, I've only used it coming sooth


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Coach parking*



Rapide561 said:


> Tut tut tut
> 
> Parking in the coach park. This used to really annoy me when anything other than a coach is in those bays.


Hi Russ

Depends on how you define "coach" ..as far as I am concerned our RV is a coach .. it's certainly big enough .. and as far as I know bus companies don't have exclusive rights to use the bays .. it's NOT a coach station.

You could argue that a motorhome is not a truck, coach, car or even car+caravan .. where does that leave us ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parking*



aultymer said:


> Russell, I usually agree with all you say but if coaches are using service areas for passenger interchange this is illegal! Service areas are not allowed to be 'destinations' in their own right which is what they become if passengers arrive on one coach and leave on another. So please go easy on motorhomers who don't want to be in the p1$$ of the truckers and then only have the coach bays as an alternative.


Hi - not sure about the legality but some services have historically been a designated coach pick up point - many still are - both scheduled and charter.

As for the lorry parks - why oh why do they have to pee there? LOL

Common sense prevails re parking. If the coach park looks busy, then you are heading for hassle by parking there. Trouble is in the UK, motorhomers are not catered for at all.

Russell


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> trevorf said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Jim, very good but it is southbound only
> ...


You can swop over using the service road.


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Wished I hadn't read this thread    

Last summer, exhaust disintigrated on M6 (or at least the end).

Take a wild guess where I ended up rolling around the floor fixing it :roll: 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorway services*



dodgey said:


> Wished I hadn't read this thread
> 
> Last summer, exhaust disintigrated on M6 (or at least the end).
> 
> Take a wild guess where I ended up rolling around the floor fixing it :roll: 8O


In the lorry park, up to your eyes in pee! LOL

Back to the real topic though, park up and have a good sleep. You may be able to park at the back of the lodge at the quieter places!

Russell


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

If the services have a caravan area use that. They're normally pretty quiet. We've stopped at the services on the M40/A43 exit a few times and never paid. Last time we stopped there we got a parking ticket! £40 is expensive for an overnight stop.

Doug


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Try here

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...=4&ar=Y&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf

This is less than 2mins from J27 M6.

Exit J27 northbound, 3rd exit (right) towards Standish, in 100yrds turn left, in 100yrds at cross roads turn left again. Pub 100yrds on the right.

It is a very large pub carpark and the landlord has no problem with the odd overnight stay. There is plenty of space as the pub is used mainly by locals. There is another pub 1/4 of a mile away which does good food at a very good price (£6 x 2 courses) although the the other pub (parking) also serve food but i have not eaten there yet.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ashers
you could try Poplars Truck Stop M6 junction 20 Lymm its free parking take a ticket from maschine for entry same ticket lets you out no charge
full ammenities shops showers toilets free and a restaraunt and very clean
contrary to what Jimjam says not all us truckers are lazy b**st**rds no stink of pee any where
Tony


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

winniebagotony said:


> contrary to what Jimjam says not all us truckers are lazy b**st**rds no stink of pee any where
> Tony


I didnt say all truckers Tony, I'm sure there is the odd one or two that use the loo, but no more than that


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

probably just as many as the motorhomers that empty tanks in laybys Jim


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

winniebagotony said:


> probably just as many as the motorhomers that empty tanks in laybys Jim


I agree, there must be one or two who do that.


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

What about Stafford services north or south the one thats right of the motorway its very quiet during the night. Can't remember which junctions its between.


----------

